# Life does get better



## crusheddreams (Apr 6, 2011)

Probably about 4 yrs since I've visited here but thought I would pop back..

I just want to show a bit of support to anyone who is newly single & believes their life is over - it isn't, things will slowly get easier & you will come out the other side.

Feb 2011 I got chucked out, lost my wife, kids, home, pets & every single possession I had bar a few clothes. 

I had no parents or siblings local & the majority of our mutual friends sided with my ex. 
Apart from 2 friends I was completely alone & without doubt it was the most emotional time I have ever faced in my life.

It was a hard time for a few months but it did get better as it will for you.

4 years on & I'm married to a wonderful woman who has made me realise how lucky I am now. 

If you're that person who's now sat alone in a hell hole after having your whole world split into a 1000 atoms & just need a human to talk to feel free to drop me a pm,

Thanks for reading, take care & remember an ex ain't worth the tears...
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Crushed and a cpl of others I know are all still alive after 'the split' and have moved on the next phase of their lives


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

100% agree. I have not been on this site in a long time. I have been enjoying life. Just wrapped up my advanced nursing degree, and have started a fantastic new job. 
It has been a long and rocky road, but the view is damn good after the blood, sweat and tears it took to get here.

Hang tough folks! It certainly does get better


----------

